# Need RMB help!



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok I'm having an issue with raw. Jinx has been doing great on chicken wings since coming home however last week we had a really bad problem with stools. I thought she had diarrhea but it ended up being really bad constipation. We have used chicken wings for her RMB and it seems whenever I switch to something else even if it's chicken she gets loose stools. I tried thighs, diarrhea, took the skin off of them-diarrhea. I put her back on wings and perfect again. I'm afraid the wings might be too much bone since she got the constipation but anything else seems to be too little. I've done thighs and legs and not such luck on the poop front. Any suggestions??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you switched to thighs and legs, did you adjust the MM? 

I use 75% RBM, 20% MM, 5% OM if I'm feeding legs/thighs (which are equivalent to a chicken quarter). I use 45% RMB when using necks. I would put the wings at about 50% RMB, 45% MM.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would start some probiotics/digestive enzymes....or green tripe!! Chicken wings have little meat and lots of skin/bone. I would rather feed necks or split breast.
Are you over feeding? That can cause runny poops. I would start with turkey necks and ground turkey and/or beef instead of the constant chicken. Variety at her age is ok now.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I give her canned green tripe also I don't only give her chicken she gets chicken for the RMB's and for muscle meat I give turkey pork and beef.

I was thinking of doing probiotics and digestive enzymes but not sure which ones would love to get a human form if possible (generally cheaper and easier to come by the pet stores here aren't the greatest) 

I did not really adjust the MM I make sure she gets about 3-10 oz meals a day so I give her the RMB then give her MM to make up the rest of the weight. Probably a dumb question but did I do something wrong how else should I adjust the MM??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, if you gave a meatier RMB then perhaps the problem is that she doesn't have enough bone in her meals to firm her stool up? It's a bit of trial and error. If you go to rawdogranch.com, there is a spreadsheet you can use that will figure out how many oz based on the percentage.

How many oz of chicken wings do you give per meal? When you give her a leg or thigh, decrease the amount of muscle meat. Thighs and legs have way more meat on them than wings. So figure the leg/thigh at 75% of her meal and decrease the MM to 20% + 5% OM.

I feed primarily necks or backs. Very rarely do I feed quarters or the meatier parts of the bird.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can get frozen instead of canned green tripe it is much more nutritional...canning process depletes the enzymes and probi's. 
IMO, a leg 1/4 with back is a perfect meal....it has the right ratio of meat/bone and organ(if there is some kidney or liver attached) And usually it will weigh about a pound which for a growing pup is ok portion-wise for a meal. Though they vary in size now and then.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

the wings are generally 3-4 ounces so then she gets approximately 6 more ounces for MM. The legs are about the same weight as well. So if I just decrease the MM then wouldn't she not get the right amount to eat since her portion would go from 10 oz to say 7-8 ounces? I use rawdogranch.com quite a bit I'll have to go look at the spreadsheet maybe I missed it. 

I'll try to find the frozen tripe I wanted to order some but as far as shops around here canned was the best I could do and that was only from one store.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, you don't decrease the amount you are giving her. You just change the proportions. If you are giving 10 oz per meal and 4 oz is wing than you are giving 40% RMB, 55% MM. If you give a leg, then it would be about 7 oz of RMB and 3 oz of MM.

Like I said, I don't feed the meatier parts of the bird so my proportions are just an estimate. Jane suggested a leg quarter and a back to be the right proportions. That would give her a bit more bone in her meal with the back. Try that and see what happens. You should be able to find some backs in the store to try out before buying any bulk.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I know the commissary doesn't I'll have to call around and see elsewhere. I had stayed away from them because from my reading they apparently had the same percentage of bone as a wing does. 

She does require more bone to help keep things firm and the wings were doing a great job but then all of a sudden we had the constipation issue and after 2 days on chicken and rice with slippery elm she was still passing bone pieces in her stool. Not sure what happened thinking maybe shes not digesting things properly and maybe just too much bone got built up in the stomach causing the issue? I weaned her off the rice and back onto wings and MM and she was great not onto legs and not so great. Tell ya what she's not the first dog I've fed raw to and have always loved the benefits of it but dear lord you go nuts over poop feel like I'm always staring at it. 

My husband takes her out for a potty break and comes in for a third degree on poop it drives him nuts he just tells me yeah she pooped then gives me this "you're psycho and seriously scaring me" look as he walks away lol. 

I really want to get her on a probiotic and digestive enzyme as I don't think she is properly digesting her food like she should. She has started eating dirt and tries really hard to eat her poop it's a fight constantly. She gets supplements so I know something is lacking somewhere thinking its from digestion just need to get it figured out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would give pumpkin before changing her to rice to help regulate her system.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Holmeshx2 said:


> She does require more bone to help keep things firm and the wings were doing a great job but then all of a sudden we had the constipation issue


Sounds like she's getting a bit too much bone. It will appear to be the right percentage for a few days then suddenly she'll get constipated. Same thing happened with my boy Remi.

I would try decreasing the wings and increasing the MM by about 10% every OTHER day and see if that works.

Our spreadsheet is in the process of an upgrade but if you want I can send you the old one. Just PM me with your email address (you need Excel to use it).


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Lauri PM on the way. I thought there used to be one and now I couldn't find it lol. So how would you decrease the wing like maybe do breakfast and dinner then lunch just MM every other day. I just want to find what works best for her I'm just thrown off that she has been fine for like 2 months now and all of a sudden this constipation shows up and I didn't change anything.

Thank you Jane and Jax as well. Also Jax before I switched her I did have her on pumpkin trying to help before putting her on rice and chicken to give her body a rest. 

I'm trying to finish off the legs I bought her so I'm giving her some pumpkin or cooked sweet potato with meals to help get her through. Not sure how well it's going quite yet but she's loving the sweet potato (and I'm loving stealing little bites while its cooling lol)


----------

